# What's your leg routine?



## Beefcake (Aug 20, 2015)

After I do cardio and stretch then I do squats, 4 sets of 10 reps, then seated press-same number with alternating calf raises, then 5 sets of leg extensions.  Usually I do this on Thursdays or Fridays b/c then I have the weekend to recover from jello legs.  I may also add in tricept pushdowns with the rope inbetween squat sets.  Then 150 crunches, 20 side bends with 40lbs, then stretch and cool down.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 20, 2015)

Squats, paused squats, box squats, Oly squats, low bar squats, front squats, front paused squats, front box squats. 

Think I'm missing one or two.....


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 20, 2015)

Squats and more squats.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 20, 2015)

Extensions...push backs....squats....db sumos....leg curl...single leg curl....lunges....step-ups....inner and outer thighs 

oh...and...sprints


----------



## snake (Aug 20, 2015)

4 Sets of squats adding weight as I go. That's it, sorry.


----------



## LeanHerm (Aug 20, 2015)

snake said:


> 4 Sets of squats adding weight as I go. That's it, sorry.



Hense the calf issues. Lmao.   Sorry I had too


----------



## snake (Aug 20, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Hense the calf issues. Lmao.   Sorry I had too



Thanks buddy!


----------



## Seeker (Aug 20, 2015)

You do legs AFTER cardio? Yur doing it wrong son


----------



## Milo (Aug 20, 2015)

Seeker said:


> You do legs AFTER cardio? Yur doing it wrong son



X2. You're shorting yourself.


----------



## ToolSteel (Aug 20, 2015)

Cardio? You mean running to the squat rack before its taken?


----------



## RISE (Aug 20, 2015)

Squats: 3 sets 6-8
Leg press: 3-4 sets 8-10
Leg curls: 4 sets 8-10
Walking lunges: across the gym and back

I do calves on chest and shoulder days bc I'm too spent after legs.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 21, 2015)

Skawts 

Try a 10x10 and see if you still need cardio.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 21, 2015)

Steelers4Life said:


> Skawts
> 
> Try a 10x10 and see if you still need cardio.



make that 20 and I'll agree


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 21, 2015)

Hack Squats 3x6-8
Leg Extensions 4x10-15
Leg Press 4x10-15
Front Squats 4x10-15 

Seated Leg Curls 4x8-10
Lying Leg curls 4x8-10
Stiff Legged Deads 4x10-15

30 seconds rest for everything


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 21, 2015)

I bench. Everyday 

Add in some oly squats to hammer your quads. I love oly squats.


----------



## Beefcake (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm trying to lose some weight and I need to break a sweat to wake up and get me going so I do cardio first then lift.  I already lost 15lbs and trying to lose some more with diet, cardio and lifting.  It's good to hear that legs kill everyone not just me.  After I do legs I'm sore for a couple of days at least.  By the time my legs feel better then it's time to do them again.  I have chicken legs, never liked to work on them so I'm easing into it.  #1 way to build legs is squats right?


----------



## Bust My Ass (Aug 21, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> I'm trying to lose some weight and I need to break a sweat to wake up and get me going so I do cardio first then lift.  I already lost 15lbs and trying to lose some more with diet, cardio and lifting.  It's good to hear that legs kill everyone not just me.  After I do legs I'm sore for a couple of days at least.  By the time my legs feel better then it's time to do them again.  I have chicken legs, never liked to work on them so I'm easing into it.  #*1 way to build legs is squats right?*


hack squats are really good too. they isolate the quads better.  if u can do hack squats with at least 4 plates each side (for 8+ reps), u wont have chicken legs anymore.  

so basically, back squats+hack squats+front squats=thunder thighs

dont forget hammy work too ofc


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 22, 2015)

Usually start with leg curls (lying or seated) to warm-up me knees. 3-4 work sets of 8-10 reps.

Squats: 4 work sets, somewhere between 8-12 reps (depends on the day - unless training ME then I'll do doubles or triples)

Leg Press: 4 work sets, somewhere between 8-12 reps (depends on the day) 

Elevated Split Squats: 3 work sets, 8-12 reps

SLDLs: 3-4 work sets, 8-12 reps

Calf Press: 3-4 work sets, 8-12 reps


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 22, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Squats, paused squats, box squats, Oly squats, low bar squats, front squats, front paused squats, front box squats.
> 
> Think I'm missing one or two.....



But do you even squat?


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 22, 2015)

Doing GVT right now. 
Squat 10x10
Hamstring curl 10x10
Calf machine 3x20


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Aug 22, 2015)

trodizzle said:


> But do you even squat?



Yea, right in the curl rack







But in all seriousness, my best buddy Cornelius Coanbread is quoted as saying "squatting is the most important thing you can do with your life" and the man is never wrong.


----------



## SFGiants (Aug 22, 2015)

:32 (16): POB's routine

Monday: Shave
Wednesday: Pedicure
Friday: Shave
Sunday: Polish


----------



## Jada (Aug 22, 2015)

Bust My Ass said:


> Hack Squats 3x6-8
> Leg Extensions 4x10-15
> Leg Press 4x10-15
> Front Squats 4x10-15
> ...



I pretty much do this but I keep reps from 6-8 and sets at 3


----------



## Aopocetx (Sep 1, 2015)

I've always been one to train at home but I've never had a squat rack so in the beginning, my legs were lagging. So for the last 3-4 months, Saturday has been my squat day. Since I don't have a rack, I have to use my bench as a makeshift rack. As long as you jack up the height at which the bar sits, it's actually not so bad getting in there to squat. 

As for the exercises I do - it's mainly squats, sometimes lunges, and stiff leg deadlifts for hams on another day. On squat day, by the time I get my squats in, I'm pretty much done! 

I do calves every two or three days separate from my main workouts. What I do is bust out 100-150 standing calf raises and call it a day. Controlled reps, slow negative, mostly bodyweight. My calves have gone from non-existent to decent just from this.


----------



## Jonny5 (Sep 1, 2015)

'RISE', your avatar is serious. Bully? 

 Anyhow, squats (4x10), calf raises (4xfail) & leg press (4x10) typically ...


----------



## Beedeezy (Sep 1, 2015)

Squat Monday, Wednesday, Friday.


----------



## JAXNY (Sep 1, 2015)

Beefcake said:


> I'm trying to lose some weight and I need to break a sweat to wake up and get me going so I do cardio first then lift.  I already lost 15lbs and trying to lose some more with diet, cardio and lifting.  It's good to hear that legs kill everyone not just me.  After I do legs I'm sore for a couple of days at least.  By the time my legs feel better then it's time to do them again.  I have chicken legs, never liked to work on them so I'm easing into it.  #1 way to build legs is squats right?



Another way to build legs is to train legs hard first, then cardio. If you want to build them then you need to focus on them. 
Leg extentions 
Squats
Hack Squats
Leg press
Leg curls
Calves 
Add weight to your sets. I usually don't do cardio on a leg day.


----------

